# Daten von einem HTML-Textfeld abrufen



## Jefferio_19 (11. Feb 2016)

Moin.

Ich habe da mal eine Frage.
Ist es möglich das ein Java Programm/Server auf ein Textfeld in einer HTML Datei zugreifen kann?

Bsp.:
In einem HTML ist ein Textfeld mit Inhalt "Alex" und der "id=name", und ein Button. Wenn ich den Button drücke wird dem Java Programm/Server ein String "Code 35" übergeben, jedoch nicht der Inhalt vom Textfeld.

Im Java Programm steht dann zb.:

if (code.equals("Code 35")){
mach etwas
und gib Inhalt vom Textfeld mit id=name aus
}

Also ich möchte nicht den Inhalt des Textfeldes übergeben, wenn ich den Button drücke, sondern jederzeit Zugriff darauf haben. Ist dies irgendwie möglich?


----------



## Tiding (11. Feb 2016)

Ich versteh zwar nicht ganz was du meinst ._.
Du ließt die HTML-Datei ein. Und willst sie modifizieren?
Wenn das Textfeld eine einzigartige id hat, könnte man natürlich danach suchen und nach entsprechender Auswertung unter Berücksichtigung der HTML-Syntax den Wert auslesen.
Man könnte dann natürlich eine Art get()-Methode dazu schreiben...
Oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## Jefferio_19 (11. Feb 2016)

Ziel ist es, dass die HTML Seite nur die Benutzeroberfläche ist und ein Java Programm im Hintergrund arbeitet und die ganzen Funktionen/Methoden beherrscht.

Zum Beispiel soll das Programm ein Spiel verwirklichen in dem max 4 Spieler teilnehmen können, somit 4 Textfelder.
Macht zb Spieler 1 einen Punkt, klickt der Benutzer auf den Button und mittels Ajax wird der String "Code 35" an das Java Programm gesendet. Das Java Programm führt nun eine Methode für Code 35 aus und diese Methode braucht alle Namen der Spieler.

So weit ich weis, kann ich mit Ajax immer nur 1 Parameter übergeben, dann müsste ich den String "Code 35 | Name Spieler 1 | Name Spieler 2|.." übergeben und dann nach '|' aufteilen, was umständlich ist.
Deshalb suche ich nach einer anderen Lösung.

Ich hoffe es ist nun verständlicher


----------



## Tiding (11. Feb 2016)

Also, ich hab mir Ajax mal ein wenig angeschaut. Das Prinzip davon ist ja eigentlich nur eine Client - Server - Kommunikation zwischen einer Webseite (grundlegend) und einem entsprechendem Server. Aktionen auf der Webseite führen zur Datenübertragung (bspw. einem Button) der Verarbeitung der übertragenen Daten durch den Server (bspw. Funktionsaufrufe) und Rücksendung der verarbeiteten Daten.
Grundlegend bietet Ajax 'GET' ausschließlich zum anfordern von Daten des Servers. Und 'POST' zum anfordern von Daten UND zum senden von Formulardaten.
Also willst du mittels Ajax zum Beispiel ein kleines Spiel mit x Spielern auf einer HTML-Seite implementieren. Verstehe ich das so richtig?
In dem Fall solltest du die Spieler evtl. vorher beim Server registrieren. Dann kannst du die entsprechenden Daten, die bei der Registration angegeben wurden vom Server beziehen.
Das ganze mit 'POST' anhand eines Strings zu übermitteln ist sicher auch nicht verkehrt. Dann musst du den String halt wie du oben geschrieben hast entsprechend auflösen, was ja auch kein großer Akt wäre .


----------

